# The begining..... of what I dont know??????



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

There's lots of carpeting options, just depends on what you like, & how much maintenance you want. Sounds like medium to low-maintenance.
What is the stock lighting? How many watts of what? Will you keep fish?


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Maybe try dwarf hair grass?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Not sure if it's just the photo, but that light looks awfully blue. If you've got an actinic bulb in there you'll want to replace it with something better for FW plant growth- a bulb in the 5000-10,000 kelvin range.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

I agree with laural. From what i know, those tanks are designed for saltwater use so the bulbs are probably 10k along with actinics. Judging by the pic and the color temp it looks like my assumption is correct. 

I would suggest replacing them with 6700K bulbs, you will get MUCH better results.

Back to the original question, How about glosso? in my experience it is not that demanding and will carpet under a variety of conditions and has a great look!!

Very good start! I love the rocks and the slope in the substrate is perfect, im picky and would rearrange the rocks for a more "natural" look. The look your going for is called Iwagumi, The most important part of this style is rock placement. Search Iwagumi youll find LOTS of scapes just like what your going for.

Heres a great example of rock placement.


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

It may be a 50/50 bulb. 10k + 420-460nm actinic.

10k plus 6700k looks better than just 6700k imo.


----------



## blackmav04 (Apr 28, 2010)

dirtyhermit said:


> It may be a 50/50 bulb. 10k + 420-460nm actinic.
> 
> 10k plus 6700k looks better than just 6700k imo.


Yeah right now it is a 50/50 bulb in it. http://www.jbjnanocubes.com/contents/en-us/p10557.html


I could change it to this 6500K http://www.jbjnanocubes.com/contents/en-us/p10553.html

What do you guys think?


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

blackmav04 said:


> Yeah right now it is a 50/50 bulb in it. http://www.jbjnanocubes.com/contents/en-us/p10557.html
> 
> 
> I could change it to this 6500K http://www.jbjnanocubes.com/contents/en-us/p10553.html
> ...


That would work well, much better than the partial actinic, but may or may not be pleasing to your eyes...


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Agreed, Personally i run 1x6700k and 1x10000k. This combination has great eye appeal and is still very beneficial to plant growth.

FYI If you didnt know... The reason were saying 6700k alone wouldnt be as appealing is that 6700k bulbs do have a slight yellowish tint. Their great for plants but not so appealing to the eye. The 10000K bulbs put off a nice white light, but provides less usable light. The combination of the 2 is perfect IMO


----------

